# Family Reformation Part 1 - Family Worship



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2005)

The family is the most important organizational unit affecting the church and society. It must _serve_ God in _God's desired capacity_. The following is the first of a multiple part sub-series on Family Reformation, Joshua 24:15, in the greater context of this series on Biblical Reformation.

Its here:
November 6, 2005 Family Reformation Part 1, Family Worship Joshua 24:15 by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 6, 2005)

WARNING:
Do not listen to this sermon unless you are prepared to be highly convicted!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2005)

Daniel Cawdrey, the Westminster divine, has a sermon entitled Family Reformation Promoted from the same text. See http://www.naphtali.com/free/24-9.htm.
This is part of a free PDF Puritan collection you get for subscribing to the Naphtali Press announcement list. http://www.naphtali.com/news.htm
Other items in the collection are
Cornelius Burgess, A Chain of Graces.
John Sedgwick, Anatomy of Antinomianism
Robert Rollock, Passion of Christ in the Garden
Samuel Rutherfurd, Death of Viscount Kemure
Paul Baynes, Caveat for Cold Christians and Terror of God Displayed Against Carnel Security
A Collection of Short Puritan Writings. Naphtali Press. 2001. Separate pagination, 435 pp. total length. File Size: 1.961 MB.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2005)

Cawdry's sermon is very good. I've read that in the past.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Cawdry's sermon is very good. I've read that in the past.


Cawdrey also has a sermon:
Church-Reformation promoted: in a sermon on Matth. 18. vers. 15, 16, 17. Preached at Northampton ... As also. 1. Some Animadversions upon Mr. Humphry's second Vindication, for promiscuous admission to the Sacrament. 2. Some Animadversions upon Mr. Sanders his Antidiatribe, tending to the same end of Church-Reformation. / [by] Cawdrey, Daniel ; Humfrey, John, M.A. ; Saunders, Humphrey . 1657


----------

